
Rewire Your Brain for Positivity and Happiness Using the Tetris Effect - fraqed
http://lifehacker.com/5982005/rewire-your-brain-for-positivity-and-happiness-using-the-tetris-effect
======
ErikRogneby
Great article. I know a lot of people that dreamed of Tetris.

